# مجموعة كبيرة من ترانيم السيدة العذراء بمناسبة صومها المبارك



## ehappops (2 أغسطس 2009)

*
مرحباً بكم أخوانى وأخواتى
وجميع الأعضاء
سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيع معكم
وكل عام وجميعكم بخير

+++++++++++++++++++++++

وبمناسبة قرب الصوم المبارك لأمنا القديسة
والدة الآله السيدة مريم العذراء

أحب أن أهدى لكم أكبر مجموعة من
الترانيم والتماجيد والألبومات الكاملة
وجميعها بحجم صغير ونقاء عالى

++++++++++++++++++++++++++







البومات المرنم أنطون أبراهيم عياد

مجد مريم
http://gslnk.com/sl/z15544

محلاكى يامريم
http://gslnk.com/sl/z15544

++++++++++++++++++++++ 

البومات المرنم ساتر ميخائيل

الأم المثاليه
http://gslnk.com/sl/015546

الأم المثاليه 2
http://gslnk.com/sl/715547







البومات المرنم بولس ملاك


الرب اختارك
http://gslnk.com/sl/r15548

العدرا فى قلبى
http://gslnk.com/sl/t15549

جتنا العدرا
http://gslnk.com/sl/515550

حكايات العدرا
http://gslnk.com/sl/715551

ظهرتى يامريم
http://gslnk.com/sl/515552

قيثارة العذراء
http://gslnk.com/sl/z15553

مريم اسم جميل
http://gslnk.com/sl/d15554

نغمات العذراء 1
http://gslnk.com/sl/v15555

نغمات العذراء 2
http://gslnk.com/sl/d15556

نغمات العذراء 3
http://gslnk.com/sl/a15557

نغمات العذراء 4 
http://gslnk.com/sl/y15558

نغمات العذراء 5
http://gslnk.com/sl/x15559

نغمات العذراء 6
http://gslnk.com/sl/k15560

ياللا إظهرى
http://gslnk.com/sl/t15561








البومات متنوعة

السما الثانيه
http://gslnk.com/sl/g15562

أم الحبيب
http://gslnk.com/sl/d15563

أم المعونه
http://gslnk.com/sl/115564

أمى الغاليه
http://gslnk.com/sl/m15565

جلوريا ماريا
http://gslnk.com/sl/m15566

حمامه بيضا
http://gslnk.com/sl/v15567

دقات قلبك
http://gslnk.com/sl/115568

دموعك يا عدار
http://gslnk.com/sl/g15569

سيمفونية مريمية
http://gslnk.com/sl/o15570

عذراء الزيتون
http://gslnk.com/sl/j15571

فخر الأجيال
http://gslnk.com/sl/i15572

مريميات
http://gslnk.com/sl/a15573

وحشنا ظهورك
http://gslnk.com/sl/u15574

كوكتيل من الترانيم المنوعة للعذراء
http://gslnk.com/sl/m15575






صدق ولابد ان تصدق 
يرويها ( القس يؤانس كمال ) عن معجزات للعذراء
http://gslnk.com/sl/y15576

صلاة عشية وتمجيد 
للقس بولا ملك والشماس جورج منز
http://gslnk.com/sl/m15577

وأنتظرونى مع الجزء الثانى من التماجيد والمدائح
للقديسة العذراء مريم فى شهر كيهك المبارك

أرجوا أن العمل ينال رضاكم
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم

​*


----------



## ramynasr (4 أغسطس 2009)

رائع اكثر من رائع


----------



## mena601 (4 أغسطس 2009)

ترانيم زى العسل


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

انا اللينكات مش شغالة معايا ده عندى انا بس؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا اللينكات مش شغالة معايا ده عندى انا بس؟؟؟؟​


 
فى لينكات شغاله ولينكات لاء

مش كله شغال ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## kokooz (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام الرب معكم 
انا عندي مشكلة وهي ان اللينكات بتاعت ترانيم العذراء كلها مش شغالة و بتديني ERROR  دايما من فضلكم أعمل إيه؟


----------



## ماريتا (9 أغسطس 2009)

_مجهود رااااااائع بجد_
_ربنا يعوضك_
_وكل سنة وانت بخير_​


----------



## TONY LOVE JESUS (9 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

_[ مميز جدا جدا + صلى لى

="Magenta"][/COLOR]​_


----------

